

Y Combinator Challenge #5 - Enterprise Software 2.0 - jmorin007
http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/2008/07/25/y-combinator-challenge-5-enterprise-software-20/

======
mattmaroon
Perhaps we could assume by now that anyone who wants to read all 30 of these
has subscribed via RSS? I'm generally the last to jump on the "hey, let's stop
putting TechCrunch stories here because we all read it anyway" bandwagon but
this is one big series, so the daily postings are getting a bit obnoxious.

~~~
auston
I like them...

~~~
mattmaroon
That's why Al Gore invented RSS feeds.

~~~
kleneway
Hey guys - while I kinda dig getting a little traffic after a good year+ of
toiling in obscurity, I totally understand if you'd prefer to keep every post
off Hacker News. Anyone who wants to subscribe can do so here:
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/AStartupADay>

------
gojomo
I admire the effort as a constrained writing exercise.

But, I would rather see one article about an idea the author cares enough
about to implement, than see 30 thinly-developed "thinking out loud" pieces.

Maybe fans of this series could submit/upvote the best one, or two, or small
N... but not all 30.

